# Finally, Our Mod List



## Outback-N-It (May 17, 2005)

We joined outbackers.com almost a year ago, and we've been quiet observers since. We wanted to get photos and a list of all the mods we've done to our 2005 25RSS, but just couldn't find the time, with the kids and all. But finally, we've done it, minus a few descriptions my husband still needs to write! Thanks to everyone for all your inspiration. Hope to pass it on to other newcomers. Click to see list and photos.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Outback-N-It,

action Congratulations on your first post, and the mod list! sunny I can see with all those mods, you haven't had much time left to make any post. Really enjoyed the pics and the way you have the mod page laid it.







Makes it easy to check them. Post often, and happy camping.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I like the spice rack best. That is a really good idea. Where did you get the shelves?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Looks like you have been busy







Your mods look great









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Outbacn-N-It 
You did some nice mods there








Just remember one, thing the list never ends









Don action


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow. You have been busy. Looks great.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

GREAT Mods, great pictures and very nicely organized on your web-page.

I think I found a few things to add to my list of future mods!!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow - What a 1st post. My list is growing!!

Hope you have a great camping season.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! action 
Glad you decided to take the plunge and dive in....great bunch of people here.
It is interesting to note, you joined on the exact same day as we did. I did much the same as you....lurked on the forum for a few months before jumping in. Always got to check the water for sharks before diving in.









Bob


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

What a way to make a enterace, Outback-N-It. Welcome from another Ca. Outbacker, very nice list of mods you have there. Everything looks great. Hope to see you around the sight.

Rob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice mods and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*awesome job on the mods*









darrel


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great list, terrific photos, & even better presentation!

Thanks for some really practical ideas. I'm sure we'll find the need/desire for many of the same mods once we take our 25RSS on the road a time or 2. You've given us a a great reference point. Thanks!


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Great Mod page! I too love how you have it laid out.

We have the same paper towel holder that you have and love it. So much so that we are getting one for home!

Hope to see you around some more in the future!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *A Belated Welcome to Outbackers, Outback-N-It!* action

Nice mods, and a great presentation.








Don't be such a stranger around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> wolfwood Posted Today, 11:09 AM
> Great list, terrific photos, & even better presentation!


I agree w/ Wolfie!! 

*WOW*








Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I"ve seen other posts on this but what did you use to install brackets into the walls?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

campmg said:


> I"ve seen other posts on this but what did you use to install brackets into the walls?
> [snapback]99423[/snapback]​


Yeah, I've got a date with HomeDepotWallMartLowesCampingWorld this weekend - did you just use #8 screws, 3/4"?


----------



## Outback-N-It (May 17, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> I like the spice rack best. That is a really good idea. Where did you get the shelves?
> [snapback]99238[/snapback]​


Unfortunately, I don't remember. It's just one of those wire units you can get just about everywhere. But we did have to cut it in 2 pieces, so the shelves wouldn't line up with the pantry shelves, otherwise the pantry door wouldn't close.


----------



## Outback-N-It (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> I"ve seen other posts on this but what did you use to install brackets into the walls?
> [snapback]99423[/snapback]​


Not sure what brackets you are referring to, but most everything was attached using screws. Let me know which brackets and I can give specifics. Thanks!


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I want to echo everyone else and say "Welcome!"
and also, 
WOW!!! 

We have a 25rss and have done some of those mods, but after looking at your list . . . there is more to do!!!

I'm showing these to my husband when get gets home!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Outbak-N-It,
Great job. Great link of pictures to, with the explanation! Keep sharing.

Linda


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Outback-N-It said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > I"ve seen other posts on this but what did you use to install brackets into the walls?
> ...


You hung a variety of things and may have used different methods. There are some hooks, the paper towel holder, and the note holder for example. Looks like paper towels are screwed into the above cabinet. Did you use any anchors / mollys to screw things directly into the walls? Again, nice job on your work and adding such a helpful post.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Outback-N-It!!

I too have accomplished many mods and have many more to go. Doing the mods is something I enjoy doing and I have the skils to get the job done. But the organization of your web page is truly a work of art. I wish I had the knowledge and skill to do that.

Keep up the great work!
















Dan


----------



## Outback-N-It (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Outback-N-It said:
> 
> 
> > campmg said:
> ...


----------



## Outback-N-It (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Outback-N-It said:
> 
> 
> > campmg said:
> ...


I always tried to find the aluminum frame and secure it to that, but if not possible, I would use an anchor all depending on what I was installing. The paneling inside is pretty thin and weak, so I always took that in consideration before an install.


----------

